# चिकित्सा > आयुर्वेदिक चिकित्सा >  केसर : महकती औषधि

## xman

यूं तो केसर का उत्पत्ति स्थान दक्षिणी यूरोप का स्पेन देश है, जहां से केसर मुम्बई आई है और मुम्बई से पूरे भारत के बाजारों में पहुंचती है, लेकिन स्पेन के अलावा केसर की पैदावार ईरान, फ्रांस, इटली, ग्रीस, तुर्की, फारस और चीन में भी की जाती है। भारत में, कश्मीर के पम्पूर नामक स्थान पर और जम्मू के किश्तवाड़ नामक स्थान पर केसर की खेती की जाती है।

----------


## xman

केसर का उपयोग : आयुर्वेदिक नुस्खों में, खाद्य व्यंजनों में और देव पूजा आदि में तो इसका उपयोग होता ही था पर अब पान मसालों और गुटकों में भी इसका उपयोग होने लगा है। केसर बहुत ही उपयोगी गुणों से युक्त होती है। यह उत्तेजक, वाजीकारक, यौनशक्ति बनाए रखने वाली होती है।

----------


## xman

कामोत्तेजक, त्रिदोष नाशक, रुचिकर, मासिक धर्म साफ लाने वाली, गर्भाशय व योनि संकोचन जैसे रोगों को भी दूर करती है।

----------


## xman

त्वचा का रंग उज्ज्वल करने वाली, रक्तशोधक, धातु पौष्टिक, प्रदर और निम्न रक्तचाप को ठीक करने वाली, कफ नाशक, मन को प्रसन्न करने वाली,

----------


## xman

स्तन (दूध) वर्द्धक, मस्तिष्क को बल देने वाली, हृदय और रक्त के लिए हितकारी, तथा खाद्य पदार्थ और पेय (जैसे दूध) को रंगीन और सुगन्धित करने वाली होती है।

----------


## pkpasi

*मित्र इसका उपयोग कैसे करे*

----------


## HeArT LeSs

ये महकती औषधि काश थोड़ी सस्ती होती ...........

----------


## kamdeen

बहुत ही अच्छी और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दी है दोस्त

----------


## Shri Hari

*चन्दन को केसर के साथ घिसकर इसका लेप माथे पर लगाने से, सिर, नेत्र और मस्तिष्क को शीतलता, शांति और ऊर्जा मिलती है, नाक से रक्त गिरना बन्द हो जाता है और सिर दर्द दूर होता है।*

----------


## Shri Hari

** शिशु को सर्दी हो तो केसर की 1-2 पंखुड़ी 2-4 बूंद दूध के साथ अच्छी तरह घोंटें, ताकि केसर दूध में घुल-मिल जाए। इसे एक चम्मच दूध में मिलाकर सुबह-शाम पिलाएं। माथे, नाक, छाती व पीठ पर लगाने के लिए केसर जायफल व लौंग का लेप (पानी में) बनाएं और रात को सोते समय लेप करें।*

----------


## Shri Hari

** कृमि नष्ट करने के लिए केसर व कपूर आधी-आधी रत्ती खरल में डालकर 2-4 बूंद दूध टपकाकर घोंटें और एक चम्मच दूध में मिलाकर बच्चे को 2-3 दिन तक पिलाएं।*

----------


## Shri Hari



----------


## Shri Hari

** बच्चों को बार-बार पतले दस्त लगने को अतिसार होना कहते हैं। बच्चों को पतले दस्त लगने पर केसरकी 1-2 पँखुड़ी खरल में डालकर 2-3 बूंद पानी टपकाकर घोंटें। अलग पत्थर पर पानी के साथ जायफल, आम की गुठली, सौंठ और बच बराबर बार घिसें और इस लेप को केसर में मिला लें। इसे एक चम्मच पानी में मिलाकर शिशु को पिला दें। यह सुबह शाम दें।*

----------


## Shri Hari

*विभिन्न भाषाओं में नाम : संस्कृत- कुंकुम। हिन्दी-केशर, केसर। मराठी- केशर। गुजराती- केशर। बंगला- जाफरान, कुमकुम। तेलुगू- कुंकुम पुव। अरबी- जाफरान। अंगरेजी- सेफ्रॉन। लैटिन- क्रोकस सेटाइवस।*

----------


## Shri Hari

*गुण : केसर चरपरी, स्निग्ध (चिकनाईयुक्त), कड़वी, वर्ण (रंग) को निखारने वाली और शिरोरोग, व्रण कृमि, वमन, व्यंग तथा तीनों दोषों को दूर करने वाली होती है।*

----------


## Shri Hari

*जाँचने का तरीका : स्पिरिट में केसर डालने पर स्पिरिट तो रंगीन हो जाती है पर केसर का रंग ज्यों का त्यों बना रहता है। नकली केसर को स्पिरिट में डालने पर उसका रंग छूट जाता है और असली रूप प्रकट हो जाता है। केसर असली और नकली दो प्रकार की होती है। मिलावट वाली और रंगी हुई केसर नकली होती है और शुद्ध तथा प्राकृतिक रूप से पैदा की गई केसर असली होती है। आज तो स्पेन की केसर प्रसिद्ध है और असली भी होती है।*

----------


## Shri Hari

स्पेन के अलावा केसर की पैदावार ईरान, फ्रान्स, इटली, ग्रीस, तुर्की, फारस और चीन में भी की जाती है। भारत में, कश्मीर के पम्पूर नामक स्थान पर और जम्मू के किश्तवाड़ नामक स्थान पर केसर की खेती की जाती है....

----------


## Shri Hari

*केसर का उपयोग :* आयुर्वेदिक नुस्खों में, खाद्य व्यंजनों में और देव पूजा आदि में तो इसका उपयोग होता ही था पर अब पान मसालों और गुटकों में भी इसका उपयोग होने लगा है। केसर बहुत ही उपयोगी गुणों से युक्त होती है। 

यह उत्तेजक, वाजीकारक, यौनशक्ति बनाए रखने वाली, कामोत्तेजक, त्रिदोष नाशक, आक्षेपहर, वातशूल शामक, दीपक, पाचक, रुचिकर, मासिक धर्म साफ लाने वाली, गर्भाशय व योनि संकोचन, त्वचा का रंग उज्ज्वल करने वाली, रक्तशोधक, धातु पौष्टिक, प्रदर और निम्न रक्तचाप को ठीक करने वाली वाली होती है

कफ नाशक, मन को प्रसन्न करने वाली, वातनाड़ियों के लिए शामक, बल्य, वृष्य, मूत्रल, स्तन (दूध) वर्द्धक, मस्तिष्क को बल देने वाली, हृदय और रक्त के लिए हितकारी, तथा खाद्य पदार्थ और पेय (जैसे दूध) को रंगीन और सुगन्धित करने वाली होती है।

----------


## Shri Hari

> *मित्र इसका उपयोग कैसे करे*



* चन्दन को केसर के साथ घिसकर इसका लेप माथे पर लगाने से, सिर, नेत्र और मस्तिष्क को शीतलता, शान्ति और ऊर्जा मिलती है, नाक से रक्त गिरना बन्द हो जाता है और सिर दर्द दूर होता है।

* शिशु को सर्दी हो तो केसर की 1-2 पँखुड़ी 2-4 बूंद दूध के साथ अच्छी तरह घोंटें, ताकि केसर दूध में घुल-मिल जाए। इसे एक चम्मच दूध में मिलाकर सुबह-शाम पिलाएँ। माथे, नाक, छाती व पीठ पर लगाने के लिए केसर जायफल व लौंग का लेप (पानी में) बनाएँ और रात को सोते समय लेप करें।

* कृमि नष्ट करने के लिए केसर व कपूर आधी-आधी रत्ती खरल में डालकर 2-4 बूंद दूध टपकाकर घोंटें और एक चम्मच दूध में मिलाकर बच्चे को 2-3 दिन तक पिलाएँ ।

* बच्चों को बार-बार पतले दस्त लगने को अतिसार होना कहते हैं। बच्चों को पतले दस्त लगने पर केसर की 1-2 पँखुड़ी खरल में डालकर 2-3 बूंद पानी टपकाकर घोंटें। अलग पत्थर पर पानी के साथ जायफल, आम की गुठली, सौंठ और बच बराबर बार घिसें और इस लेप को केसर में मिला लें। इसे एक चम्मच पानी में मिलाकर शिशु को पिला दें। यह सुबह शाम दें।

----------


## Shri Hari

* मासिक ऋतु स्राव अधिक मात्रा में और अधिक दिनों तक होना 'रक्त प्रदर' कहलाता है। रक्त प्रदर होने की शिकायत होने पर केशर की 4-5 पँखुड़ी बकरी के दूध में घोंटकर, बकरी के एक गिलास दूध में डालकर शकर मिलाकर प्रातः पिएँ। बकरी के दूध के साथ चावल या खीर बनाकर रोजाना खाएँ।

* गर्भवती स्त्री को कभी-कभी गर्भाशय में दर्द उठता है और रक्त स्राव होने लगता है। इस स्थिति में मक्खन 20 ग्राम, केसर की 4-5 पँख़ुडी और एक चम्मच पिसी मिश्री मिलाकर दें। दो घण्टे बाद दूसरी बार और आवश्यक हो तो फिर दो घण्टे बाद तीसरी बार भी दें।

----------


## Shri Hari

* बंगला पान में केसर की 4-5 पँखुड़ी डालकर खाएँ और आधे घण्टे तक चबाते चूसते रहें। पूरे शीतकाल में यह प्रयोग करने से शारीरिक दुर्बलता दूर हो जाती है।

* केसर 1 ग्राम, जावित्री 10 ग्राम, जायफल 10 ग्राम, तीनों को घोंटकर शीशी में भर लें। इस चूर्ण को 2 ग्राम मात्रा में पानी के साथ सुबह-शाम कम से कम 60 दिन तक सेवन करें।

----------


## Shri Hari

* पीनस रोग में नाक लाल हो जाती है और नाक से बहुत दुर्गन्ध आती है। आधा ग्राम केसर, एक चम्मच गो घृत में मिलाकर खरल में डालकर खूब घुटाई करें। फिर इसे किसी डिब्बी में भर लें और ढक्कन लगा दें। दिन में 4-5 बार ढक्कन हटा कर इसे सूंघार करें, फिर ढक्कन लगाकर रख दें। इस प्रयोग से नाक के अन्दर का क्षत भरता है, कीटाणु नष्ट होते हैं, दुर्गन्ध मिट जाती है और पीनस रोग नष्ट हो जाता है। यह प्रयोग सिर दर्द और आधा सीसी को भी दूर करता है।

----------


## Shri Hari

* सायटिका में केसर, सनाय, मीठा सुरंजान और मिश्री, सब 10-10 ग्राम लेकर बारीक चूर्ण कर लें। सुबह-शाम 2-2 रत्ती चूर्ण कुनकुने गर्म जल के साथ लें। यह प्रयोग सायटिका (गृध्रसी) के अलावा आमवात, गठिया आदि वार रोग भी ठीक करता है...










* मासिक ऋतु स्राव होते समय यदि कष्ट भी हो तो इसे कष्टार्तव कहते हैं। केसर 4 रत्ती और कपूर 2 रत्ती लेकर खरल में डालें और घुटाई कर मिला लें। मासिक धर्म आने के तीन दिन पहले से सुबह इसे पानी के साथ फाँकना शुरू कर दें और ऋतु स्राव होता रहे, तब तक लेते रहें। इससे मासिक धर्म बिना कष्ट के होता है और खुलकर होता है। यह प्रयोग 6-7 मासिक धर्म तक लगातार करते रहें।

----------


## Shri Hari

* बार-बार आंवयुक्त दस्त होने को प्रवाहिका, पेचिश और डीसेंट्री कहते हैं। इस व्याधि को दूर करने के लिए केसर, जायफल और जावित्री समान भाग में लेकर कूट-पीसकर महीन चूर्ण कर लें। यह चूर्ण 1-1 रत्ती मात्रा में थोड़े से शहद में मिलाकर दिन में तीन बार चाट लिया करें।

* सायटिका में केसर, सनाय, मीठा सुरंजान और मिश्री, सब 10-10 ग्राम लेकर बारीक चूर्ण कर लें। सुबह-शाम 2-2 रत्ती चूर्ण कुनकुने गर्म जल के साथ लें। यह प्रयोग सायटिका (गृध्रसी) के अलावा आमवात, गठिया आदि वात रोग भी ठीक करता है।

----------

